# CBA Profit



## Jillaroo (Feb 11, 2014)

_*What a shame the CBA { Commonwealth Bank Australia} only made a profit of 4.27Billion, my heart bleeds for them*_   :fword:


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 11, 2014)

DB's sings, I think he has shares in it.


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 11, 2014)

_Pretty sure he has, he will be very happy, wish i still had mine but i did make a tidy profit out of them._:yes:


----------



## dbeyat45 (Feb 12, 2014)

Thank the Lord that  Australia has profitable banks, unlike some countries.  Their dividends and capital appreciation fund many superannuation funds so many people will be able to afford to live comfortably in retirement.  What a shame a _Paul Keating_ didn't arrive much earlier.

PS:  No CBA shares in this household (). Next market crash, I will be buying CBA !!!


----------

